# Changer les condensateurs d'un Imac G5 17''



## vinflash (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
j'ai récupéré un G5 avec les "fameux" symptômes de stries et artefacts sur l'écran, le reste va bien.
3 des 5 condos sont clairement bons à changer. Je me suis décidé à tenter de les changer.
D'où plusieurs questions :
-Une fois les condos changer, est-ce que les symptômes disparaissent ou est-ce irrémédiable; le mal est fait (écran marqué à jamais) et cela ne fait que d'empêcher le problème de s'étendre ?
-Désouder n'a pas l'air d'être une mince affaire aussi j'ai décider d'investir dans un fer Dremmel à gaz (jusqu'à 1200°!) Suis-je tranquille avec ça ?: 
http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremelo...de-voeux/dremel®-versatip-fer-à-souder-à-gaz
-Et enfin les condensateurs présent dans la machine sont de type 1000uf 16v 105° C de taille 16x10mm.
Chez farnell j'ai trouvé des Panasonic avec une température de fonctionnement un peu moindre 85°C ou des Rubycon identique à ceux d'origine mais de taille un peu supérieur 20 mm au lieu de 16mm. Le lien : http://fr.farnell.com/jsp/search/altsSubs.jsp?type=alts&sku=8767165
Est-ce primordiale de mettre "stricto" les mêmes ?


----------



## iMacounet (15 Novembre 2011)

Salut, oui il faut bien mettre les mêmes condensateurs, c'est très important!

Il se peut également que la carte graphique (soudée à la carte mère) soit defectueuse.

Le fer à souder, un 30W suffit ! (Je l'ai fait sur un G5 20" 1,8Ghz)

J'avais acheté des condos sur eBay, et j'ai pas eu de soucis avec...


----------



## vinflash (16 Novembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Salut, oui il faut bien mettre les mêmes condensateurs, c'est très important!
> 
> Il se peut également que la carte graphique (soudée à la carte mère) soit defectueuse.
> 
> ...



J'avais un G5 20'' qui ne démarrait plus, j'avais vu un condo "mal en point" mais impossible à sortir avec un fer standard (un thermique). J'ai donc investi dans ce fameux Dremmel et me suis fait la main sur cette carte mère; résultat : j'y suis parvenu mais pas sans mal (3-4 minutes avant de l'attraper  ce foutu condo!)
Maintenant est-ce que je peux désouder les condos du 20'' et les mettre sur le 17'' ?
D'après mes test à l'ohmmètre, ceux que j'ai désoudés sont bons : ils chargent progressivement pour se stabiliser sur la valeur 1 et ce dans les 2 sens des pôles.
MAIS!, est-ce que le jeu (le risque de bidouiller une carte mère qui fonctionne encore) en vaut la peine? l'écran n'est-il pas déjà marqué et foutu ?


----------

